# dbol bloat



## Beefcake (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm on week 2 of dbol amd I think its making me bloated.  Keep burping up chocolate.  Is this normal or should I be taking an ai? Doing tren 400 test e 200. Feeling fat but strong


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 9, 2013)

lol, I haven't taken it of course but read that this is pretty common


----------



## Cyborg (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes it's normal ... But an AI is a must with dbol in most cases... It aromatizes like a mother . Another thing...keep diet clean and specifically sodium low...that will help with the bloat too.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 9, 2013)

You running anything for prolactin control while on the Tren? Also, some need an AI with as little as 200 Mg of Test (Google 'Prime Aromatizer' for some addtl. detail). 

Get bloods done.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 9, 2013)

Could also be your diet. I don't bloat up on dbol or anadrol cause i keep my diet in check.... Most guys eat like shit on dbol too...


----------



## grind4it (Oct 10, 2013)

I would add an AI and Caber. Imo, you dont want high E2 while on tren....probably dont want drippy nipples either.
That's my two cents


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 10, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I would add an AI and Caber. Imo, you dont want high E2 while on tren....probably dont want drippy nipples either.
> That's my two cents



No one wins, with drippy nipples. No one.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> No one wins, with drippy nipples. No one.



Not true







As for the bloat... Enjoy it. Its part of the fun of dbol. You're stronger than when you're dry so take advantage of that.  Burping up chocolate as you say may be the tren. Part of my tren stack is prilosec. Its known for causing heartburn.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 10, 2013)

I bloat like a motherfuker on dbol and Love it!....I dont change my diet just because Im taking dbol....it's normal and like PoB said, you're stronger with the water


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 10, 2013)

if your already lean dbol will make u look huge with no bloat


----------



## Yaya (Oct 10, 2013)

dbol will cause bloat but at the same time you will get huge and great pumps, fuk off


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 10, 2013)

Yaya said:


> dbol will cause bloat but at the same time you will get huge and great pumps, fuk off



luLz.    







ten char


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 10, 2013)

I wouldn't say I got bloated but ya, the little water that I did gain was outweighed by the strength increases. It's coming off that always killed me, not getting on .


----------



## graniteman (Oct 10, 2013)

Like POB said with tren and dbol for me  upset stomach\reflux is brutal. I like the puffy bloat of dbol except the moon face, my face bloats like a mo fo. Watch your sodium, diet and plenty of fluids. Dbol makes me hongry as hell


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks guys. I guess I should have said more. I'm on tren 400 test 200 twice a week shots.  Dbol 5 pills a day.  I'm on nexium for acid reflux.  Been drinking tons of water, have sweats 24 7.  I feel like I'm pregnant full stomach all of the time.  I heard no ai with tren needed but have some on hand.  Tren doesn't aromatise.  Also side of tren is bad cardio feel like I smoked 2 packs of cigs.  Probably first and last tren cy le after I tough out 2 more months.  Then good old test deca.

ps do you take regular dose on off days too, same dose


----------



## goodfella (Oct 10, 2013)

I notice less bloat sides when pinning dbol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not true



LOL! Well played.


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 13, 2013)

Thts y u take dbol the bloat and strength!! MASS..


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 15, 2013)

great strength for sure and bloat wemt down a bit.  Tren sweats are killing me but going to ride itout.  Next isbackto tren deca and maybe var.


----------

